# mucked up our cycle... :-(



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi all,

Today I had confirmation that there is nothing seen on scan but my hcg is 586 (too low at 5w4d). I had almost completely accepted this as a chemical... Until the doctor said "you can stop the patches and cyclogest now"... My response "but I'm not on patches". 

I stopped the oestrogen when I stopped the burserelin (medicated fet). I didn't know I had to continue with them through the 2ww.

I am distraught. I think I've killed my embie and I don't know how to move on from this. 

The pain is unbearable. :-(


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Jessica, so sorry to hear what you're going through. Did the clinic not tell you about the patches or give you any instructions about taking them in 2ww and beyond? If not, then that really sounds negligent on their part I would've thought! Please please don't blame yourself, you have no way of knowing if things would have been any different even if you had been on the patches, so torturing yourself is just awful and will make you feel worse. I really hope you can get some answers from your clinic and that things will seem a little brighter for you soon. Take care x


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Jessica,

Check with your clinic whether you were supposed to be taking the patches (you can ask for a copy of your file under the access to medical records act... There's usually a small fee of around £10 to pay for this).  I have used the patches before for some cycles but most of my cycles were without patches,  using only Cyclogest for the two week wait (and beyond when I requested).  Check with the clinic what their reasons are for keeping people on the patches for the two week wait and therefore whether you should have been advised to continue taking them.  Sorry to hear that it's not worked out for you this time.  I remember those feelings of 'what went wrong?' and the heartache.  Do you have other frozen embryos in storage?  Have you asked your clinic what their success rate was last year from frozen embryos?  I took the decision to have a fresh cycle and leave the frozen embryos in storage as the success rates were so low and I was finding the failed frozen embryo cycles so upsetting.


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you both for your kind replies. 

Im feeling absolutely dreadful about this. I looked back on the original fet plan and it says continue patches. But my dr told me to stop. There was also a mess up with the delivery - they had to deliver the patches 3 times... The first none were included, the second only a couple, I never saw a prescription so never knew how many I had to have.

Swgirl - Did you use oestrogen during tww of medicated fet? I used oestrogen once during fresh cycle but otherwise I hadn't used it in tww before. But perhaps this is because if the diwn reg. 

Really feeling awful, haven't been able to sleep as it's playing on my mind. I will def be in touch with the clinic today. The 

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry honey, it's rubbish  

Don't beat yourself up. As far as I know they give these things as they are normally needed at the start but when implantation finishes the body takes over producing the hormones, but some clinics like to keep people on them longer despite little evidence to support it. 

Please don't let this consume you, it's a hard enough place to be without adding extra load to the saddness.

Thinking of you  

Xxx


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Jessicca 546,

My clinic didn't do the oestrogen patches as a rule.  I was given them because I under responded to the FET transfer drugs so my womb lining would not thicken enough without them.  I think I remained on them for the two week wait though.


----------

